# work contract duration



## uhura (Jan 29, 2014)

Hello, all... i have received an job offer from a company. 

I have a probation period of 6 months, and the contract is for a year, (with intentions to make it then an unlimited one, they state). 

Regarding to the duration of the contract.. is this common practice in germany or just this company? i don't understand quite well why they do this, since they have already the probation period to test me


----------



## Bobndebs1959 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi Uhura, I work in Berlin along with quite a few "Expat" brits and the 6 month probation period is quite normal here. Also a three month notice to quit period is the norm for "permanent" employees, of which I am one. If I can guide you any further please ask, I have been here two years now, the first year was a learning curve with regards to Banking, Bills etc, but I do really enjoy living and working here now I know what to accept as "üblich" normal!! lol


----------

